# ?'s about RCI exchange



## mythreeboys (Jan 25, 2010)

We were planning on just booking our trip through Disney, but then found out about the RCI points exchange for DVC. My husbands aunt has RCI points and she has enough points to reserve the rooms that we need. We are going to need either 2-3BR units or 3-2BR units. We contacted RCI yesterday and she asked if she could reserve 2 units and they said yes, but she never asked about 3 units. Anyway, what are my chances of getting units for a week for mid-January 2011? They said we can't book until mid-March. However, when I look at the site now I can't find much that is available at any time. Especially bigger than a 1BR. I'm a little nervous b/c my husbands aunt is fine with this as long as we pay her fees, which she wants to do now. I'm afraid to give her the money for the fees and then find out we can't use the points b/c nothing is available.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 25, 2010)

You're not going to get 2 3BRs.  They are pretty rare.

However, 3 2BRs might well be doable in mid-January, especially if you are avoiding Marathon weekend.  I would focus on the larger resorts, OKW or SSR, to maximize your chances of being all in the same place.  Remember that this is going to soak up a good number of Points, and your Aunt can't use Orlando-area points to book them.


----------



## mythreeboys (Jan 25, 2010)

Actually the 3BR's aren't really of concern, thought at first was fewer rooms would be better. 2BR would actually work out better (means my husband doesn't have to stay with my mother, so he'll be happy!). I would even be fine with 2-2BR and one or two 1BR/studio. Just as long as I can get everyone accomodations (we'll have 14 adults, 6 children, and an infant). I just wasn't sure if RCI would put a limit on the number of units we got.

She has 184K points now and according to the chart on the site it should be somewhere between 180K-230K points. She said we could also borrow from next years points for a few pennies/point and she has no problem with us using all of the points (she is coming along too). So I think we are fine in that aspect. How would I know if any of her points are Orlando area? Sorry I'm kinda new to this!


----------



## Stricky (Jan 25, 2010)

She has points because she owns 1 or more timeshares somewhere. If she owns in the Orlando area it will be a problem. You will need to ask here where her timeshare(s) are.


----------



## mythreeboys (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh ok, then no problem. She's never even been to FL, this is her first trip. Her timeshare is in the Poconno's. Thanks!


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 25, 2010)

You may also want to double check which resort she owns because 184,000 points makes me think Wyndham points which are not the same as RCI points and even if she bought developer and can use RCI points, she is not going to have enough for DVC.


----------



## elaine (Jan 28, 2010)

*that's a lot of units for the same week*

I think you might have a problem getting either 3 2BRs or 2 2BRs and a studio or 1 BR for the same time, esp. if it is near the times of the Marathon or MLK weekend. Since last year was the 1st year DVC was in RCI, no one really knows what the availability will look like for that time next year. I would make sure that the Aunt has agreed to refund your $ if she can't get the units. Elaine


----------



## DVB42 (Feb 16, 2010)

Does the 1 in 4 rule apply to DVC resorts with RCI exchanges?


----------



## bnoble (Feb 16, 2010)

Not at this time.


----------

